

Why Google May Want Yelp - danhak
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30684_3-10418625-265.html?tag=newsLeadStoriesArea.1

======
luminary
It would be interesting to see IAC spin-off Citysearch or Urbanspoon and get
acquired by Garmin.

------
stuartjmoore
Data.

It's why Google wants everything.

